# pet zoo, langley?



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that place still around? Does anyone know? It was in that strip mall near pricesmart foods.


----------



## swordtail (Apr 24, 2010)

Unfortunately , they closed down. I really miss them.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

oh they did, they were not there for long at all then, thanks.


----------

